# Circuitos para medir el ciclo de histeresis



## icaro8 (Jun 25, 2006)

Estoy buscando información de circuitos para medir el ciclo de histeresis en mototes de poca potencia 1-15 hp, o de chapas para transformadores de poca potencia. puede ser pagina web, libros, apuntes, lo que sea.

gracias


----------



## Dario Vega (Jun 26, 2006)

Para chapas de transformador se puede medir con osciloscopio a partir de un transformador armado con dichas chapas. Aqui esta el circuito


----------



## icaro8 (Jul 21, 2006)

gracias dario vega muy amable de tu parte


----------

